# What is this Weasyl.com thing all about?



## Toboe13 (Jan 24, 2014)

Is it a good site? Do you like it?


----------



## Hewge (Jan 24, 2014)

Weasyl is *the best*. The mascot is a *mustelid!*

_What more do you need to know?!_


----------



## Zenia (Jan 24, 2014)

I like it. It has some good features and the users there so far seem to be friendly. I've been there since you had to donate to get an account and I am glad to see that more people are joining.


----------



## Toboe13 (Jan 25, 2014)

I joined up already, I really like it so far!


----------



## Socks the Fox (Jan 25, 2014)

Unlike FA, it's not furry-centric; so just about anything someone might consider art can go there, from landscapes to spaceships to even weird things like humans. Also, the coding team is active and implements suggestions, and the rest of the staff participates in the community.

Activity has drastically picked up in the past few weeks, what with the dramasplosions from both here and on DA causing many to flock over. They don't view themselves as rivals to anyone, just another art site that tries to be the best it can be.


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 25, 2014)

It's also still somewhat in development so there are still some glitches and some features they're going to be adding. They're taking lots of suggestions. The userbase is getting larger and more active and it's a very friendly community (in the forums, at least). It's not a furry site, just a general art site; but a good portion of the population happens to be furry because nature of most of the developers.
And the mascot is adorable <:


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2014)

I checked it out, it's quite badass. I would strongly suggest other users to check it out as well.


----------



## DarkShadow777 (Jan 25, 2014)

I've registered in december, and I must say I like it, I opened just in case FA has outages and such. Anyway, has kinda neat features, like subfolders for organizing your gallery, you can choose what to show on your front page or even on Weasyl entirely and what to not show. Also you can customize your own scraps folder (or maybe more than one...), and yes, they allow humans in there (weeeeeee!!!!)

Kinda good, having it alongside with FA is a win win in case you don't wanna leave (like me :3).


----------



## Lobar (Jan 25, 2014)

a bunch of traitors to dragoneers fandom that think they can take their ball and go play somewhere else without his permission


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 25, 2014)

Lobar said:


> a bunch of traitors to dragoneers fandom that think they can take their ball and go play somewhere else without his permission



We've all hopped on our red rockets and sashayed away. :3c


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2014)

I like that you can....
........................
......

BLOCK SHOUTS AND COMMENTS AND MAKE IT SO THAT ONLY YOUR FRIENDS OR STAFF CAN COMMENT ON YOUR PAGE.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 25, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I like that you can....
> ........................
> ......
> 
> BLOCK SHOUTS AND COMMENTS AND MAKE IT SO THAT ONLY YOUR FRIENDS OR STAFF CAN COMMENT ON YOUR PAGE.



And there are folders! Keywords! Filters that allow you to block what you don't want to see!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 25, 2014)

Ansitru said:


> And there are folders! Keywords! Filters that allow you to block what you don't want to see!



I'm way ahead of you bro


----------



## Sax (Jan 26, 2014)

Clayton said:


> I'm way ahead of you bro


I love keyword filters (they also work for journals too)


----------



## Sammacha (Jan 26, 2014)

I find weasyl is much more organized and user friendly.


----------



## thoron (Jan 26, 2014)

General main gallery browse is probably the only point in the site itself as its completely reliant on keywords and no categories beyond ratings and media type.

As for the feature of blocking everyone but friends and administrators from commenting on work, seems a little egocentric circle jerkish to me.


----------



## Willow (Jan 26, 2014)

thoron said:


> As for the feature of blocking everyone but friends and administrators from commenting on work, seems a little egocentric circle jerkish to me.


Sounds more like a way to keep people from posting creepy comments imo.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 26, 2014)

It's a really great site if you draw human stuff as much as you do furry. It also just looks nicer and it's staff is totally on the ball.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 26, 2014)

Sax said:


> I love keyword filters (they also work for journals too)


Omg I like your browser's font
mine's growing








Willow said:


> Sounds more like a way to keep people from posting creepy comments imo.


This
This is why I blocked comments. I don't want people bothering me or leaving THANX 4 DA FAV over and over again


----------



## Taralack (Jan 26, 2014)

I like the _idea_ of Weasyl, but honestly can't be bothered uploading art to multiple sites. I don't even upload on DA any more. Furry art goes to FA, human art goes to Tumblr. The rest? Zzz...


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 26, 2014)

Taralack said:


> I like the _idea_ of Weasyl, but honestly can't be bothered uploading art to multiple sites. I don't even upload on DA any more. Furry art goes to FA, human art goes to Tumblr. The rest? Zzz...



There are apps/things that allow you to cross-post. I don't know any names, but I know they exist.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 26, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> There are apps/things that allow you to cross-post. I don't know any names, but I know they exist.



Like this, for instance


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 26, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Like this, for instance



Yeah. There are some that support journals too, I think.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 27, 2014)

Lobar said:


> Like this, for instance



I am actually aware of that one, but I do not use Chrome as my main browser nor do I wish to.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Omg I like your browser's font
> mine's growing
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with fursuits?


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Jan 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> What's wrong with fursuits?



Some people just don't like 'em, man :/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> Some people just don't like 'em, man :/


But without fursuits the fandom would be more boring than week old dog shit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 27, 2014)

d.batty said:


> What's wrong with fursuits?


Nothing wrong with them, I just don't want to have my front page filled with multiple angles of the same fursuit at the same convention. One photo per fursuit is enough for me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

Clayton said:


> Nothing wrong with them, I just don't want to have my front page filled with multiple angles of the same fursuit at the same convention. One photo per fursuit is enough for me.


Aaah yes, gotcha.
That is annoying.


----------



## Ley (Jan 27, 2014)

Weasyl is my favorite. God I love it. The forums are lively as hell, everyone is friendly, and the community is supremely helpful. The site itself is beautiful, and the features are just overall fantastic <3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 27, 2014)

Ley said:


> Weasyl is my favorite. God I love it. The forums are lively as hell, everyone is friendly, and the community is supremely helpful. The site itself is beautiful, and the features are just overall fantastic <3


Thems fighten words right there.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 27, 2014)

okay guys don't turn this into a contest... :]


----------

